# Bonaire Just Lifted All of Its Testing Requirements



## RNCollins (Apr 24, 2022)

Bonaire Just Lifted All of Its Testing Requirements









						Bonaire Just Lifted All of Its Testing Requirements - Caribbean Journal
					

The Dutch Caribbean island of Bonaire has lifted all of its testing requirements, Caribbean Journal has learned.




					www.caribjournal.com
				







Kralendijk, Bonaire, Dutch Caribbean 
Photo: StephanKogelman / www.shutterstock.com


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2022)

That is just outstanding.


----------



## Kel (Apr 28, 2022)

Good news. We will be there in August.


----------



## Kel (Aug 2, 2022)

We got here on Saturday. We are having a great time. We are here for 6 weeks.


----------

